
Instagram launches IGTV (vertical videos platform) - shyup
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/20/igtv/
======
imagetic
Well...I didn't this one coming. As a person working in professional TV
production, there was a lot of eye-rolling, WTF looks and "I'm done"
statements today.

~~~
shanghaiaway
I don't get it either. This will be super niche unless they also allow
landscape video, or people just rotate their videos and post. All successful
Influencers have crews shooting for them with professional gear. None that
shoots vertical.

~~~
jobigoud
All succesful influencers also have pro photo gear and yet post vertical
photographs on Instagram.

~~~
imagetic
I follow mostly professional photographers on Instagram and vertical is
extremely rare orientation for a classically trained photographer. Portraits
and sports are probably the exception. Newspaper photographers too, based on
the assignment and layout of the paper.

Somewhere in the least year or two, social media "experts" and influencers
started ranting about how "vertical gets more interaction and clicks on
Facebook because of mobile viewers" and that spread over to Instagram. I don't
buy it.

Maybe when the iPhone was tiny the real estate had a bigger impact. But social
media stats are starting to seem more and more like a sham to me.

Paper is a vertical format by default, yet we choose to change it's
orientation to match the camera for print, not make the camera match paper (in
most cases).

It's extremely interesting to me though. An entire market of people that want
less of a sense of place, more of their own torso, by using a camera in a way
it wasn't designed so they can publish to a temporary medium in a low
resolution that will probably be gone in X years time.

